# Chess Titans and windows XP



## pmbaty (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello everybody

I found a thread on this forum where someone asked if it was possible to run Chess Titans in Windows XP. After a few replies the thread had been closed by a moderator, as everybody was considering it was impossible.

Maybe it would be good to open it again considering what follows...

I am a game programmer. I wrote a chess software that mimics Chess Titans perfectly, and that runs on XP.

http://pmbaty.chez.com/chess/index.html

It's FREE. Come and have a look, and tell me what you think


----------

